# Patchpanel erden?



## Knogle (15. September 2015)

Moin

Habe ein fettes Problem

Habe nun ein Patchpanel da, und alles schoen und gut, jedoch hat das nen Erdungskabel dran.
Habe auf dem Dachboden jedoch keine Moeglichkeit das Ding zu erden, weshalb ich mir gedacht habe an die Verlegekabel einen RJ45 Stecker dranzumachen, und die Dinger halbwegs direkt in den Switch zu stecken, statt ueber das Patchpanel

MUSS man denn das Ding erden, und wenn nicht, was kann dann passieren?
Muss ein Switch dann nicht auch geerdet sein?

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (16. September 2015)

Ich denke, das kannst du auch einfach sein lassen.  

Für jedes Gerät wäre es theoretisch besser, geerdet zu sein.  Aber das ist meist weder praxistauglich noch wirklich notwendig.


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. September 2015)

Moin

Ich habe mal bei einem Kunden, nur durch einstecken eines Patchkabels in die Netzwerkdose, das halbe Büro stromlos gemacht. Problem war ein nicht durchgeführter Potentialausgleich, zwischen Netzwerk und Stromversorgung, seitens der ausführenden Elektrofirma. Wir waren nur für das Liefern und Anschliessen der Rechner zuständig. Das hatte zur Folge das die Firma noch mal ranmusste und das Büro nicht zum gewollten Termin in Betrieb ging.
Sollte bei euch im Hause eine ordentliche Elektroverkabelung vorliegen, was du nur selber beantworten kannst, sollte es ohne einen Erdung des Patchpanels funktionieren. Habt ihr auf dem Dachboben keine Antennenanlage oder Satellitenschüssel? Dort sollte doch ein Schutzerder gelegt sein.
Ob du nun das Patchpanel nicht erdest oder die Leitungen direkt in Switch steckst, der effekt wäre der gleiche, wenn kein ordentlicher Potentialausgleich vorliegt.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Antennenanlage ist da, kann dir jedoch nicht sagen ob se geerdet ist


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Nach geltenden VDE Normen sind alle Kommunikationsanlagen (meint das komplette Netz mitsamt aller Komponenten) mit einem Potentialausgleich zu versehen, der sternförmig, sprich schleifenfrei, und schützend vor Niederspannung (240V/400V, sprich min 4mm² Cu eindrähtig) auszuführen ist.

Diese Normen haben durchaus ihren Sinn (wie eigentlich alles was der VDE macht), ist praxistauglich und durchaus auch von einem technischen Standpunkt nötig, selbst bei vergleichsweise kleinen Installationen wie einem EFH. Nicht ausgeglichene Potentiale, gerade bei so großen Höhenunterschieden wie sie typischerweise zw. Keller und Dach herrschen, können die Kommunikation deutlich negativ beeinträchtigen. Zudem kann es passieren, dass dein Netzwerk im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wetterfühlig wird 

Typischerweise, und das ist auch immer meine Empfehlung, findet der Potentialausgleich direkt auf dem kürzesten Weg zur Potentialausgleichsschiene im Hausanschlußraum statt.
Daher befindet sich in den meisten Fällen auch die Schaltzentrale des Heimnetzwerkes irgendwo in der Nähe des Hausanschlußraums, inkl. des Patchpanels, dass die Verteilung des Netzwerks sternförmig im ganzen EFH, oder sternförmig auf jede Etage und von dort aus wiederum (mittels Switch) sternförmig an jede Dose vornimmt.

Gerade wenn man ein Netzwerk nachrüstet ist es aber häufig nicht möglich ein solches ideales Netzwerk zu installieren. Von daher wäre es gut zu wissen, wie die SItuation bei euch genau aussieht.
Ich nehme mal an, dass euer Telefonanschluß (also die 1. TAE-Dose) ebenfalls im Keller gesetzt ist?
Steht dort ebenfalls der Router/Modem etc.? Sprich geht von dort aus ein Netzwerkkabel hoch unters Dach, von wo aus dann mittels Patchpanel/Switch die weitere Verteilung durchgeführt wird?
Wenn dem so ist wäre meine Empfehlung den PA dort im Keller an diesem Netzwerkkabel durchzuführen, z.B. indem du dort ein Mini-Patchpanel oder eine Netzwerkdose mit einer Anschlußmöglichkeit für ein 4mm² Cu Kabel installierst.

Die zweitbeste Möglichkeit ist es ein solches 4mm² Cu Kabel vom Patchpanel im Dach auf direktem Weg zur Hausanschlußschiene zu legen, etwa durch ungenutzte Kaminschächte.

Der Vorschlag mit dem PA über den Schutzerder der Satantenne ist im übrigen nicht statthaft und höchstgradig gefährlich für Mensch und Maschinen, sofern die Antenne nicht über einen separaten Blitzschutz verfügt!


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Also Moeglichkeit ein Kabel runterzulegen gibts nicht.
Im Keller steht der Router, und von da aus geht ein Patchkabel 20Meter aufn Dachboden.

Diese Potentialausgleichschiene oder so, ist am anderen Ende des Kellers, da braeuchte ich vom Dachboden bestimmt 100 Meter Kabel

Kann ich das Ding nicht einfach an den PE Leiter der Steckdose packen?

Also habe mal geschaut, meine Schuessel ist garnicht geerdet 

Habe mal im Keller geschaut

Da kommen von irgendwo her 2 dicke Gruen Gelbe Kabel her und klemmen an Kupfernen Rohren
Ist das diese Schiene?

Und macht es ueberhaupt noch nen Sinn wenn ich dann so ein 100m Kabel ziehe? Dann habe ich doch wieder die Potenzialdifferenzen oder?


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Ok, dann hast du natürlich mehrere Probleme 

Sind denn  wenigstens die Sat-Kabel irgendwo an einen PA angeschlossen?  Vorgeschrieben ist es alle Kabel die von der Antenne in den Dachstuhl  eingehen und alle Kabel die vom Dachstuhl zu den Dosen im Wohnraum gehen  (falls du keinen Multischalter nutzt ist das im Zweifel das gleiche  Kabel) zu erden.

Steht die Antenne denn im blitzgefährdeten Bereich? Sprich auf dem Dach und nicht an der Fassade min 2m unter der Dachrinne?
Wenn  ja, ist sogar ein blitzstromtragfähiger Schutzleiter (16mm² Cu o. 50mm²  Stahl) auf direktem Weg zum Fundamenterder vorgeschrieben. Falls  tatsächlich jegliche Art einer Schutzerdung bezüglich der Sat-Antenne  fehlt ist das grob fahrlässig, im Schadensfall zahlt da keine  Versicherung, weder Hausrat durch Überspannung, noch die  Gebäudeversicherung bei Abbrennen des Hauses nach einem Blitzeinschlag  in die Antenne 


Zu den dicken Kabeln die an Rohren hängen:
Wenn tatsächlich sonst nirgendwo im Keller eine Potentialausgleichsschiene bzw. Hausanschlußschiene, manchmal auch Hauserdung genannt, liegt könnte es sein, dass ihr eine Erdung via Wasser bzw. Abflußrohre durchführt. Das würde (ganz) früher häufiger gemacht, ist aber mitlerweile ein ernstes Problem, da immer mehr Rohre nichtmehr aus leitenden Materialen verwendet werden. Wenn nun die Stadt hingeht und eure Anschlußrohre an der Straße austauscht gegen Plastikrohre ist eine Erdung des Hauses nichtmehr gewährleistet.
Wie alt ist das Haus denn?


Zum Potentialausgleich des Netzwerks:
Führe  den PA dann wie beschrieben direkt an dem Netzwerkkabel durch, welcher  den Keller in Richtung Dachboden verlässt. Am besten via Mini-Patchpanel  (im Grunde reicht dir sogar ein 1-Port Panel) bzw. Netzwerkdose mit der Möglichkeit ein dickeres Cu Kabel anzubringen, welches du dann eurer wie auch immer gearteten Hauserdung zugeführt wird.

Ein PA via Schutzleiter der Steckdosen ist nicht statthaft. Gerade bei älteren Häusern kann man sich nie sicher sein, dass nicht doch noch eine klassische Nullung durchgeführt wird. Auch vom technischen Standpunkt her ist ein PA via Strom-Schutzleiter eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Also der Schuppen wurde 1999 gebaut 
Also es gibt so ne Metallleiste hier im Keller, jedoch haengt da nix dran

Hmmm.. wie sollte ich denn die SAT Schuessel erden? Reicht da nich so ein 4mm Kabel?

Die Schuessel ist direkt auf dem Dach
Wo muss das Ding denn geerdet sein, kann es sein das ich da was uebersehen habe?

Wenns noetig ist, koennte ich natuehrlich ein Erdungskabel entlang des Netzwerkkabels in den Keller schicken, waere das denn besser?

Ich kann gerne mal Bilder von allem machen wenn du magst


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Also wenn das Haus gerade mal 16 Jahre alt ist MUSS es einen Fundamenterder mit mindestens einer Anschlußfahne geben.
Schau mal im Keller ob du da irgendwas siehst, dass so aussieht wie in den Bildern z.B. vom Wiki Artikel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentialausgleichsschiene
Im zweiten Bild siehst du die Schiene und eine Anschlußfahne (das ca. 5cm breite Stahlstück, dass im Boden verschwindet), dass ist die Haupterdung für alles was im Haus stattfindet. Daran angeschlossen sein müssen z.B. die Heizungsinstallationen, die Wasserinstallationen, die Stromversorgungsleitungen und eben sonst noch alles was seine Leitungen im Haus hat, sprich Netzwerk und Sat/Kabelanschluß. Für all das ist die PAS auch der *einzige* Punkt, wo eine Erdung stattfindet bzw. stattfinden sollte -> sternförmiger, damit schleifenfreier, Potentialausgleich.

Für alles leitende außen am Haus (Dachrinnen, Abflußrohre, *Antennen* etc.) sollte bei einem so jungen Haus ein Blitzschutz angebracht worden sein. Dazu werden blitzstromfähige Leiter benötigt, die über blitzstromfähige Verbindungen auf direktem, möglichst senkrechten, Weg mit dem nötigen Abstand zu anderen Bauten an eine Anschlußfahne des Fundamenterders außerhalb des Hauses (in einer oder mehreren Hausecken) verbunden sind.
Manchmalsind das fingerdicke Stahlleitungen die mit Abstandshaltern an einer Fassadenecke vom Dach herunterkommen, meist aber wird bei Neubauten darauf geachtet, dass die Dachrinnen und Abflussrohre blitzstromtragfähig sind und die Fallrohre in Bodennähe bzw. sogar im Boden selber mit dem Fundamenterder verbunden sind.

Ist die Antenne nicht in diesen äußeren Blitzschutz eingebunden ist es definitiv ein schwerer Mangel, den du selber nicht fachgerecht beheben kannst und schon garnicht darfst. Das wäre Aufgabe der Firme gewesen, die die Antenne aufgestellt hat, bzw.  wenn ihr das selber in Eigenleistung nachträglich gemacht habt unterliegt das eurer Verantwortung.
Ich kann mir bei einem Neubau aus 1999 aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass dort schlampig gearbeitet wurde. Ok...schlampige Arbeit ist fast die Regel, aber irgendwem in der langen Kette Subunternehmer -> Unternehmer -> Architekt -> Bauherr wäre das sicher aufgefallen  Es kann daher sein, dass das alles vorhanden ist, du es aber gerade nicht findest.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Also waere die beste Loesung dann das Erdungskabel von Dachboden runterziehen zur Leiste? Waere doch moeglich, da es einige Leerrohre gibt

Hier mal Bild von dem SAT Ding, und diesem Ding wo die Gelb Grunen Kabel hingehen

Also geschlampt wurde schon, die habens immerhin geschafft die Kellerwand von mir zum Nachbarn statt 10cm, 1m dick zu machen..


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Glückwunsch, Bild 3 zeigt deine Potentialausgleichsschine  Die zwei Kabel die du da siehst sollten(!) (1) zum ersten Sicherungskasten gehen im Keller, im Zweifel da wo auch dein Stromzähler installiert ist und (2) zu deinem Heizungs-bzw. Wasserrohren.

Auf den ersten zwei Bildern sehe ich weder einen Blitzschutz (der aber wie gesagt wenn dann auch außen sein sollte) noch einen Potentialausgleich. Hast du die Möglichkeit dir den Antennenmast mal von außen anzusehen bzw. davon ein Bild zu machen?

Hier mal ein kurzer Übersichtsartikel über Blitzschutz und Potentialausgleich bei Sat-Anlagen: https://www.vde.com/de/Ausschuesse/...ntlich/Seiten/Blitzschutz-Antennenerdung.aspx
Auf dem Bild siehst du eine Fangstange am Antennenmast welche Blitze einfängt und sicher ableitet. Wenn das bei dir so aussieht ist alles bestens. Trotzdem ist zusätzlich ein PA des Mastes und der Kabel nötig.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Naja bei mir siehts so leider nicht aus  ugly:
Ich kann aber mal schauen


Und nochmal zum Patchpanel:
Also waere es okay wenn ich dann das Kabel vom Patchpanel an meinen Netzwerkschrank packe, und dann ein Erdungskabel vom Dachboden runter an die Schiene?


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Also eine Fangfahne ist definitiv nicht installiert. Ob der Mast selbst blitzstromleitend geerdet ist ist nicht mit letzter Sicherheit aus dem Bild zu entnehmen, halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.

Bezüglich der Sat-Anlage würde ich einen Fachmann für Blitzschutz einschalten. Soweit man das von dem Bild erahnen kann ist die Antenne so exponiert, dass im Falle eines Blitzeinschlags wohl vorallem der Mast als Einschlagpunkt herhält. Eine fachmännische Beratung diesbezüglich kann aber ohnehin nur vor Ort durchgeführt werden.


Eine andere Sache ist dein Potentialausgleich 
Ein Erdungskabel vom Serverschrank zur PAS im Keller wäre sehr gut. Achte darauf, dass es min. 4mm² Cu sind. Das Patchpanel dann mit dem Serverschrank verbinden, normalerweise haben die größeren eine eigene kleine Erdungsleiste an der du alle PA-Kabel der Komponenten im Schrank anbringen kannst.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Leider ist das so ein einfacher 10Zoll switch^^ da ist keine extra Leiste drinnen leider
Aber das Ding erden werde ich dann aufjedenfall

Achja nochwas.


Manchmal wenn ich das SAT Kabel anfasse, gibts da so ein Kribbeln, aber nicht immer
Kann das auch durch die fehlende Erdung kommen?


----------



## Malkolm (16. September 2015)

Kommt darauf an was am Satkabel du anfasst. Die Schirmung (und damit auch diese äußere Drehhaube vom F-Stecker) würde mit Potentialausgleich keine Spannung haben, also kein Kribbeln o.Ä.
Ohne PA kann da theoretisch alles drauf liegen an Spannung. Selbst der normale Schlechtwetter-Potentialunterschied zwischen Dach und Erdgeschoss können fix mal 100V werden, natürlich mit extrem kleinen Strömen, für ein Kribbeln reichts aber 
Oder du hast irgendwo ein Kabel mit schlecht installiertem F-Stecker, wo z.B. ein kleiner Faden des Schirmgeflechts die Seele berührt. Passiert immer mal wieder bei den Standard-Schraubsteckern, äußert sich aber auch in Signalproblemen.

Wenn du die Seele anfasst können das aber auch die normalen 18V sein, mit der dein Satreciever den LNB anspricht.


----------



## Knogle (16. September 2015)

Sind das also dann auch diese Stroeme die auch bei den Netzwerkkabeln entstehen koennten?
Weil bei 100V ist die Hardware ja am Arsch


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

So klappt jetzt alles
Habe ein 16mm^2 Kabel, jedoch brauche ich noch irgendsowas wie ne Klammer das ich an das Patchpanel drankleben kann
Gibts sowas?

MfG


----------



## werder96 (30. September 2015)

16mm² ist nur für eine Erdung z. B. Für eine sat Antenne. Diese wird entweder über einen kreuzerder oder ein Erdungsband geerdet. Das Patchpanel wird im Normalfall mit einem 4mm² geerdet was man zur Erdungsschiene des Hauses führt. Für ein 4mm² Kabel sollte dein Patchpanel ein Anschluss haben


----------



## Knogle (30. September 2015)

werder96 schrieb:


> 16mm² ist nur für eine Erdung z. B. Für eine sat Antenne. Diese wird entweder über einen kreuzerder oder ein Erdungsband geerdet. Das Patchpanel wird im Normalfall mit einem 4mm² geerdet was man zur Erdungsschiene des Hauses führt. Für ein 4mm² Kabel sollte dein Patchpanel ein Anschluss haben



Also soll ich das Kabel lieber wieder rausreissen, und ein 4mm Kabel benutzen?
Also ich habe so ein 10" Switch, finde da leider nix zum erden :/

Soll ich vielleicht mal ein Bild machen?


----------



## werder96 (30. September 2015)

Jo ein Bild wäre gut


----------



## Knogle (2. Oktober 2015)

So Bild kommt heute noc

Dann 2te Frage
Ich muesste das Kabel mitten drin unterbrechen, und dann mit einer Luesterklemme oder Wagoklemme verbinden, geht das? Oder muss das durchgaengig sein, also ohne Klemme dazwischen?


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2015)

So hier mal Bild von dem inneren des Schranks


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2015)

Naja, da ist ja schon mal ein Erdungskabel dran


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2015)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Naja, da ist ja schon mal ein Erdungskabel dran



Das ist meins, aber ich weiss nicht wo ichs anschliessen soll, dam ein Schrank da nix hat wo das dran soll.

Habe das von der Potentialausgleichsschiene da zum Schrank gezogen


----------

